# The Rite of Spring



## Yombie

I've always been interested in seeing this.

I heard that people were so repelled by the dancers odd movements and the cacophony from the orchestra that it resulted in rioting in the streets.

A philosopher named McKenna spoke about how art is the train tracks on which society travels upon and how the arts often predict the future (possibly by being a reflection of society on the whole). [archaic revival]

He claims that this performance was foretelling the eventual world war.

What's your thoughts on this performance?

Yes! I found a full performance!


----------



## GreenMamba

Yombie said:


> I heard that people were so repelled by the dancers odd movements and the cacophony from the orchestra that it resulted in rioting in the streets.


Not sure about rioting in the streets. There's some debate about how much of an actual "riot" there was (there was definitely commotion), but I hadn't heard of it spilling over into the streets.

Consider me skeptical about McKenna's statement. It's easy to come back after a couple of world wars and claim Stravinsky's ballet predicted it.


----------



## Triplets

Yombie said:


> I've always been interested in seeing this.
> 
> I heard that people were so repelled by the dancers odd movements and the cacophony from the orchestra that it resulted in rioting in the streets.
> 
> A philosopher named McKenna spoke about how art is the train tracks on which society travels upon and how the arts often predict the future (possibly by being a reflection of society on the whole). [archaic revival]
> 
> He claims that this performance was foretelling the eventual world war.
> 
> What's your thoughts on this performance?
> 
> Yes! I found a full performance!


I saw this performance in Chicago. I was struck by how tame the whole thing seemed given the fearsome reputation that the historical event has.


----------



## starthrower

Everything seems tame a hundred years later. Hell, even 40 years later.


----------



## Rosie

The Rite of Spring isn't bad but it sort of bores me, idk why. Stravinsky's 2nd period is quite enjoyable tho!


----------



## Guest

You might be interested in this dramatisation of the 'riot'...


----------



## TwoPhotons

That dramatisation is worth watching for the scenes with Stravinsky alone :lol: (6:48, 28:20...).


----------

